# Chasing leaves how to stop it..



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Has anyone got any training tips for a big, strong dog that will chase leaves that blow along?

With autumn on the horizon and leaves coming down it is worrying now.

It takes me by surprise he is fixated by them then will suddenly chase and pounce pulling my arm out of its socket! He is 10 months old.

I have tried a few techniques but nothing is working 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo used to be horrendous in the wind - bouncing, pouncing, spinning. The windy weather would also make him very excitable and he'd jump at me, mouth etc - I used to hate windy days when we had to pavement walk anywhere!! TBH he has just largely grown out of it - can't resist a few now and again but nowhere near as fixated or excited by them; most he just watches blow past now.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

It sounds fairly normal for a 10 month old TBH! Try and distract using a ball or another toy, sounds like he wants to play. Or you could also teach a leave command and use this when out. I would think though that if you distract then he will more than likely grow out of it in time.


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> It sounds fairly normal for a 10 month old TBH! Try and distract using a ball or another toy, sounds like he wants to play. Or you could also teach a leave command and use this when out. I would think though that if you distract then he will more than likely grow out of it in time.


Yes, he is going through that stage!

Will try a squeaky ball, that may work. He needs a good run off lead ideally but his recall needs alot of work so may bring out the long line for him


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

my collie does this execpt he will stalk a leaf from a distance then pounce as we go past . he will then carry it along with us


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

lily74 said:


> Yes, he is going through that stage!
> 
> Will try a squeaky ball, that may work. He needs a good run off lead ideally but his recall needs alot of work so may bring out the long line for him


A long line would be ideal! Then he can have bit more exercise and you can work on recall. Keep him motivated with a ball or treats etc, it should distract him! Or a whistle may work!


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I have no problems with leaves...cause they are better than live squeaky animals which are the preferred choice. Being squeamish I have to walk the chunk until he drops it and can pull him away


----------

